# Dodge 5500 Experiences



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Recently had a Chevy 3500 get totaled in an accident, the truck is driven by one of our foreman and is extended cab with a flatbed. We are thinking if replacing it with the Ram 5500, Ford is out because of previous experiences with our 6.0 PSD. We want a higher GVWR truck to handle towing needs better. Looking for any feed back on these new Rams, there are only a handful working around our area but they seem to be gaining in popularity. Any out standing issues? We would be equipping the truck as 4x4, cab 1/2, and Diesel of course and possible adding a plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't rule out Ford 100%. The new 6.7's are totally different then the 6.0's.


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

We have 4 dodge 5500 like them very tough pull great , ride like crap ,, gearing a lil low so mpg is only 8 ish


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Not going to get a extended cab in a dodge. Either standard cab or 4 door only.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

But they have the Cummings!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The "Cummings" is Awesome.........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got an 09 4500. Just rolled over 100K and has been a great truck. Fill it with fuel, change the oil, and work it. Fuel filters, and trans services is all we've ever done aside from oil changes.

I'm not sure how they come now, but make sure you get one with the Asian transmission if they give you multiple choices.

No Ford experience past the 7.3 so can't comment there.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replys, looking over the specs I see the extended cab isn't aval., that's pretty important because we don't want a crazy overall length. Glad to hear about the reliability...might have to take a closer look at the Fords again for the extended cab.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The rams have come a long way recently .

I've been very happy with my Cummings and my cummins. 

The diesel 1/2 ton has gotten a lot of good feed back also.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

We use one of them, its an 08, and it pushes the 11ft blizzard around every winter, its got a dump box that's get put to use for landscaping all summer too, its always driven by drivers that drive it like its stolen, never had a minutes problem with the truck, its got the aisin auto in it ,


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Continue to hear good things from the dodge camp, but if the cab configurations won't work for you, I would strongly take another look at Ford. Everyone is well of way of there problems from 10 years ago but these new trucks are great. Not perfect, and emissions stuff sucks, but a reliable and powerful work truck! We have a couple and have been very pleased.


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack_Frost;1928078 said:


> We have 4 dodge 5500 like them very tough pull great , ride like crap ,, gearing a lil low so mpg is only 8 ish


8mpg? Gas or diesel?


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

2012 cc 4x4 5500
Scott aluminum dump, blizzard 8611, snowex, etc

The 8mpg is correct while plowing. I get no more than 11 ever. That would be empty at about 65mph.

It is geared very low, my box isn't very aerodynamic, and it weighs almost 11k without payload due to the dump and hoist. But it is tagged for 21k. And the tires and axles are good for up to that almost too. 

Tows great, plows great, never lacks power, the Aisin transmission is much better than all the other typical dodge transmissions I have had over the years, trans temp stays low, coolant and oil temp stay low. Overall very solid so far. 

The truck is great, but my DEF pump and harness fried at 18k, smoke started rolling out. Just glad it didn't burn the truck down. Fixed under warranty. 

Kinda wish I had bought a used 33k truck and another new pickup instead for all the salting we do now. Outgrew it already basically. But overall the truck is super solid while working. Aside from some up fitter issues and the DEF stuff mentioned, it has been flawless. 29k now without any other problems. 

Probably will be selling it off however for a larger and smaller truck. But if I needed another truck that size, I would buy another. 

Dan


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1928903 said:


> The rams have come a long way recently .
> 
> I've been very happy with my Cummings and my cummins.
> 
> The diesel 1/2 ton has gotten a lot of good feed back also.


Lmao! gotta love all the ignorant guys with their "Cummings"!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NLS1;1987179 said:


> 2012 cc 4x4 5500
> Scott aluminum dump, blizzard 8611, snowex, etc
> 
> The 8mpg is correct while plowing. I get no more than 11 ever. That would be empty at about 65mph.
> ...


How long is the box?

When might you be selling?


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a 2015 5500 ram diesel aluminum flatbed in nov put a 9-6 mvp3 on it with a salter it has 8500 miles on it now and I have to say after beating the hell out of it plowing all winter this thing is prob one of the best tucks I have owned I was all Chevy with the d max for years but needed a heavier truck and after owning this I might never go back


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

Allso got mine with 4.44 rears around 13.5 on highway empty plowing loaded with salt around 8


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1928104 said:


> But they have the Cummings!


Gotta love the Cummings & goings! lol


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just purchased two 5500's. One diesel, one gas. It will be interesting to see how they compare. I was also a Chevy guy who needed heavier duty trucks. So far, extremely impressed with them.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I don't own one but all the towing co's around here have all switched from ford to rams.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

The company we do a lot of plowing for has been switching from ford to rams over the past 2 years, 4 5500 rams, and 3 2500 rams so far, they gave up on ford after so many problems with the diesels and downtime for repairs. They said they wish they would have switched years ago. The warranty alone would sell me.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1928104 said:


> But they have the Cummings!


Love all the Cummings & goings!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have several one ton Ram's and have had 4500 and 5500's in the part. The 5500 will beat you to death when driving empty and suck down lots of diesel. Unless your hauling lots of payload all the time I would stick with a smaller truck.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

MHO so take it for what it's worth. At work I run a 2013 Ram 4500 with the cummins a fisher v-plow and a salt dogg hopper. My opinion is from "real world" experience living in this truck during the winter and daily use in the summer. And honestly I'm not impressed. My major complaints are the occasional death wobble when hitting a pothole from 40-55 mph. (I will add it only happens with the plow on.) And the funky shifts and 2-3 sec hesitation from the transmission and a rear end shudder. The hesitation only seems to happen when you're coming to a rolling stop and try and take off. For the positive, auto up and down windows, good ride, visibility, and power. The work truck the interior is nice. And with 35k on it very few issues. I really expected more from a Ram with all the ratings and hype. Guess I drank the Ram kool-aid and was left with a bitter after taste lol. I know there's diehard Ram guys that are going to hate on my post. But I'm sure there will be someone that reads this and can agree with my complaints (but won't admit it ha).


----------

